# swedish morse key sr-39001



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

greetings gentlemen, excuse my late arrival but it took me nearly 2 years to find the 'radio room' on my very first intro I mentioned that I left my key plugged into Txmtr on the M/T Zina(many moons ago) which was scrapped in China the trip originated in Piraeus... thr Suez...finally ashore via landing craft on mainland there is a book in that trip alone most of the trip we had to collect rain was, the cookie got a hart attack while on shore duties and the Ch/Eng was rushed ashore with appendicitis . Anyway the key was my personal Swedish 'pump' key ( type SR-39001) and I am willing to swap it out for a Marconi 365B,(or buy it outright) . The action on that (Sr-39001) key was so fine and the arm came well back from base marble material all added to solid weight , no need to screw it down...... I found even in college ( limerick 1971) the old box keys with the 'kno b' hard up against the metal box must have discouraged many a budding sparklet? (were all the keys converted into razor blades or is there a warehouse full of them somewhere?? 
many tks qrv de Joe-Ei5ge.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

joe-ei5ge said:


> greetings gentlemen, excuse my late arrival but it took me nearly 2 years to find the 'radio room' on my very first intro I mentioned that I left my key plugged into Txmtr on the M/T Zina(many moons ago) which was scrapped in China the trip originated in Piraeus... thr Suez...finally ashore via landing craft on mainland there is a book in that trip alone most of the trip we had to collect rain was, the cookie got a hart attack while on shore duties and the Ch/Eng was rushed ashore with appendicitis . Anyway the key was my personal Swedish 'pump' key ( type SR-39001) and I am willing to swap it out for a Marconi 365B,(or buy it outright) . The action on that (Sr-39001) key was so fine and the arm came well back from base marble material all added to solid weight , no need to screw it down...... I found even in college ( limerick 1971) the old box keys with the 'kno b' hard up against the metal box must have discouraged many a budding sparklet? (were all the keys converted into razor blades or is there a warehouse full of them somewhere??
> many tks qrv de Joe-Ei5ge.


That's a nice-looking key but apparently they don't make them any more and the last price when they did still make them back in 2007 was 250USD! 

http://www.morsex.com/srs/

73

'2004


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

searcher 2004, tks for QSO , yes I fell for that one last year when I visited site only later observed last production of key 2007 and in-fact company closed down. Just thinking it's a pity I didn't search in early naughties......... time is flying by but delighted to discover digilander.libero site with pics of R/O's and Radio Rooms and another one 'photoship.co.uk' was a collection of ships, very odd to bring up 'benattow' and how old she looks now 40 years on, still nostalgia brings its own happy memories flooding back when you pick upon a thread that is a mirrow image of one's own experience...
( I am like a kin in a toy shop... my xyl hazel remarked ' are you still looking at those pictures' as she observed me staring transfixed at PC screen, what a way to spend Sunday?? ha ha
rgds

joe.ei5ge


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

joe-ei5ge said:


> searcher 2004, tks for QSO , yes I fell for that one last year when I visited site only later observed last production of key 2007 and in-fact company closed down. Just thinking it's a pity I didn't search in early naughties......... time is flying by but delighted to discover digilander.libero site with pics of R/O's and Radio Rooms and another one 'photoship.co.uk' was a collection of ships, very odd to bring up 'benattow' and how old she looks now 40 years on, still nostalgia brings its own happy memories flooding back when you pick upon a thread that is a mirrow image of one's own experience...
> ( I am like a kin in a toy shop... my xyl hazel remarked ' are you still looking at those pictures' as she observed me staring transfixed at PC screen, what a way to spend Sunday?? ha ha
> rgds
> 
> joe.ei5ge


OK Joe,

Well, you may be able to find one of those keys by advertising on one or two forums, I can ask on the VMARS buying & selling Yahoo group if you'd like that, costs nothing. I'd guess that if the factory is now out of business then second-hand prices will go up. 

Personally, I like my Marconi 365 and a 1970s version of the German classic Junkers key; the 365 is good for rigs with no sidetone as the box makes a nice clunkerty-clunk sound when you're keying.

73


'S2004 aka Roger/G3VKM


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

*sr-39001*

tks for reply Roger,
as mentioned I have a 365b key but a real 'clunker' I use an A/B Elektrisk Bureau, Oslo key which is fine but the Swedish key was my travelling companion for years at sea and too be honest when compared to Mimco key there is none. (the latter is hammer and anvil and the Swedish key a singer sewing machine to be frank)

Adrian in SA is following hot on the trail of a key that his father in law swapped.

rgds 
joe-ei5ge


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

joe-ei5ge said:


> tks for reply Roger,
> as mentioned I have a 365b key but a real 'clunker' I use an A/B Elektrisk Bureau, Oslo key which is fine but the Swedish key was my travelling companion for years at sea and too be honest when compared to Mimco key there is none. (the latter is hammer and anvil and the Swedish key a singer sewing machine to be frank)
> 
> Adrian in SA is following hot on the trail of a key that his father in law swapped.
> ...


OK Joe,

Good luck with the search!

73

Roger


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

joe-ei5ge said:


> tks for reply Roger,
> as mentioned I have a 365b key but a real 'clunker' I use an A/B Elektrisk Bureau, Oslo key which is fine but the Swedish key was my travelling companion for years at sea and too be honest when compared to Mimco key there is none. (the latter is hammer and anvil and the Swedish key a singer sewing machine to be frank)
> 
> Adrian in SA is following hot on the trail of a key that his father in law swapped.
> ...


I can see how Morse might be sent with a hammer and anvil (as with the old telegraphists, according to the clicks). How might this done with a sewing machine?

Viva Guglielmo!


----------



## Willum (Feb 20, 2012)

Varley said:


> I can see how Morse might be sent with a hammer and anvil (as with the old telegraphists, according to the clicks). How might this done with a sewing machine?
> 
> Viva Guglielmo!


I reckon you could knock up a Fair-Isle jumper with a Vibroplex given practice.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well the Inca communicated with knots but how would you get the knitogram to Portishead?


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

hello Varley,

I am wondering about that analogy, I should have had my afternoon nap before penning that one. really what I meant was comparing a sewing machine to manual sewing ( after all we all became experts and nip and tucks ha ha ) . The effortless wrist action on the Swedish key once experienced it was hard to go back, still nothing wrong with Mimco key but basically ball bearing action was made to last, and this is only a personal choice. The purpose of this thread was to locate a Swedish Key that's maybe out there (surplus to requirement), I do not want this to evolve into a key bashing exercise, mind you I would still prefer a Swedish key with heavy marble base to deter thieves when transiting Malacca straits ha ha


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

*keys*

decipher....... va fan cullo


----------



## Ivinghoe (Aug 14, 2014)

I used this key when I was at sea and took it from ship to ship

It is somewhere in my loft

Maybe of some value now


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry guys but as a non radio guy I can't get Spitting Image out of my mind. Mork!Mork!


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

hello Ivinghoe, very interested, if it suits you I can exchange the Swedish key for my Marconi 365b . ( I was off the air so to speak for a while and was surprised to see your response, mind you I hope your attic is in better shape than mine, in fact I spend some days crawling on all fours in crawl spaces looking for items) hope you come up thumbs, I think you can QSO direct with me, thnaks joe


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

They appear sometimes. Now there is one at swedish TRADERA (ebay concern)

http://www.tradera.com/item/302069/215426766/swedish-key

You have to make an account and so on.


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks Sven-olof
tried getting into Tradera... some success.. registered with pay pal,,,okay..but have to transfer money to a/c......getting a complicated for me honestly, I will try tomorrow.
the Key looks great, I never did bid on E-Bay, we will see, thanks again, excited
at prospect of acquiring key


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

Sven, got into chat room with Tradera.... this advert only allows Swedish person with Swedish bank account to purchase key, tried to send a note on ad site but got bogged down with red tape... what a pity


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes I can see that now. No foreign bidders.

I had such a key once but gave it to a friend. - How many euros will you say it will be worth for you?


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

good morning Sven: 100 euros ( plus post to Ireland) say 120 euros .I can make out bank transfer or postal order or send to you direct , really eager to get this key, please can you help?? joe


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

QZO? I have sent you an email/


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

just a short note to say I have bought 3 Swedish type keys in the last 3 months,
the first one was a brass replica ( needed hidden screw adjustment) but now perfect ., the 2nd key arrived a month ago and turned out to be a training key for army/naval complete with Batt. & headphones, which still had its original cover with 3 crowns embedded in top of cover and works a treat. Finally I purchased a Swedish key on e-bay which arrived on 27 dec 2014 and is perfect substitute for the one I left behind me on a vessel back in the day, apart from a grey plastic base( the original had black marble) it is perfect and now I am comfortably back on the ham bands. the first 2 keys were bought on Swedish ebay by Sven-olof and on-passed to me, for that I must publically thank him and wish him a happy new year and that goes for all on this forum, joe/ei5ge


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy new year Joe ! and to others on this forum.

Nice to hear that you now are hoarding with three swedish keys and a startup for a key collection. And more interesting is that you use them and keep that fantastic language; morse alive.
rgds
Sven-Olof


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

sven-olof said:


> Happy new year Joe ! and to others on this forum.
> 
> Nice to hear that you now are hoarding with three swedish keys and a startup for a key collection. And more interesting is that you use them and keep that fantastic language; morse alive.
> rgds
> Sven-Olof


And to you Sven-Olof. May you have as many more of them as you want.


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

to you Varley, I wonder will you see your 4,000 posts, it is a mystery how you got this far, pog mo crack right in the middle


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Joe, Thanks, very friendly I am sure (my dog-gaelic follows that far if not my bedroom practice) . I will be happy to make 65 years and the OAP. Just made 64, beating Brother and Cousin who both stopped at 63. Is there a prize of 4K posts?


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Varley I can surely get a swedish key to You too....


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

*Chinese Morse Key*

My colleague in Hong Kong just bought this Chinese brass morse key through the internet. Quite heavy. Cost the equivalent of about 35 quid.


----------



## joe-ei5ge (Dec 14, 2013)

okay Varley sorry about that reply ( bad hair day, odd as I am as bald as an ass, wish I had hair)so lets move on into 2015 ( p.s. Sven and I find it hard to decipher you intellectual sways or sarcasm)
reference age just turned 63, my CABG is approaching 'sell by date' ( 10-1/2 years) and I will feel lucky to add a '4' behind the 6 .


----------

